# Home and sick!!



## jemima_mum (Sep 7, 2008)

Nothing baby related at all...just bored of being ill! I have tonsillitis and I am soooo bored of being ill!!

Hope you are all ok!

Mima


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Mima, 

I know that feeling, I wish I was at work, as it doesn't seem right being at home!

I have a really really sore throat, constant sickness feeling, earache, tirdness and blocked up with a cold. Decided to try and not pass it around the office, as it always comes back to me with a double blow, and I end up twice as worse than the first time! It's not piggy flu as I have no temperature.  Luckily I have a doctors appointment Thursday for an asthmatic checkup, so can get anything then if I need it! 

Sat watching Sound of Music. may put dinner on the go, even though I'm not hungry and not eaten anythign yet today (Great weight lose I'm hoping) then maybe choose a Disney DVD to watch! '

What you doing Mima?
xxx


----------



## jemima_mum (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey misspie

God its awful! We have watched Bridget Jones, played about on **, I've eaten although it hurts and I have been reading and sewing and sleeping...and I'm now too hot and sweating and coughing.

Hurts to talk, hurts to swallow, hurts to smile...I am resembling a hamster!

My girlfriend has a week off work so she is looking after me but just wish I was better!

Hope you get better soon miss!

Mima x


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

Hope you feel better soon  
I had tonsilitis twice this year with about two weeks apart. I am pretty good with pain but it was total hell so you have all my sympathy! My GP said if I get it again she will arrange a tonsillectomy but DP had it as an adult and it didn't look like fun  
take care xx


----------



## jemima_mum (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi girls

Been to see the doc this morning...it is not tonsillitis as previously thought but a viral throat infection...so continue to take the antibiotics and pain killers but not allowed to go to work until all better...also a girl at work is 20wks so I do not want her getting ill either.

Got to book a blood test for Glandular fever check next week...feeling pretty ropey and horrible. Also massive amounts of guilt at being off work when there is so much to do...been organising a big conference that is happening on Saturday - I was supposed to be doing the kids arts and crafts for under 5's and now I can't go...I feel awful. I know I can't do anything about it but it doesn't make it any easier!

Just have to wait and see now I think. Hope you are feeling better MissPie!

Moo...I hate having tonsils...they refuse to take mine out even though I really could do with them not being there!

Have a good day lovelies

Mima xxx


----------

